# A brief guide to the safe & effective use of a clay bar



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

*What is a Clay Bar?*

A clay bar is a product used amongst the detailing community and is used to remove _bonded contaminants_ from a vehicle's paintwork. This is achieved through detailing clay's active ingredient, kaolin - other unique cleaning ingredients may also include chalcedony quartz.










*Bonded Contaminants?*

Now we have established what clay is, what can it provide for your vehicle's paintwork? This is through the removal of bonded contaminants, after the wash process.

You may ask, what exactly are bonded contaminants? What are their effects? Bonded contaminants can come in many various forms including tree sap, iron filings (from brake components), tar, etc. These contaminants can have differing results but ultimately effect the paintwork finish - e.g. Tree sap can _yellow_ the paintwork.

*When to clay?*

Firstly, the claying process is to be carried out after washing a vehicle before completing additional steps, whether it be polishing or just waxing.

Generally this step should be undertaken every 3-6 months depending on the miles you undertake and the regularity of washes - more regular washing and ensuring a high level of sealant/wax protection at all times will reduce the need for claying a vehicle, as the protection repels airborn contaminants, preventing bonding.

Additionally, when undertaking machine polishing, claying the paintwork to ensure it is fully cleansed is necessary as bonded contaminants may become loose under the speed and heat developed by a machine polisher - this in turn contaminates a polishing pad, resulting in a 1500rpm brillo pad essentially.

Plus, the use of clay provides a perfectly clean surface for a wax to bond to - following *pjgh's* guide on pre-wax cleansing, a pre-wax cleansing step would be recommended before applying any sealant/wax.

*Which clay product?*

With many clay products on the market, you may ask what's the difference? and which would best suit me. A simple answer, like polishes, clays come in levels of abrasiveness, from mild to aggressive.

Mild clays are suitable for vehicles with lower bonded contamination and for maintenance _strip downs_ of old sealant/wax products - e.g. Meguiars Detailing Clay - Mild. Aggressive clays are suitable for vehicles with high bonded contamination - e.g. Bilt Hamber Auto Clay

*How to clay?*

Now I have covered the general theory and background of clay, the pinnacle of the guide is to demonstrate how to use a clay bar safely and effectively to ensure that paintwork is not damaged and that bonded contaminants are removed successfully.

_The Products_

- Clay
- Lubricant
- Microfibre Cloth









_Pictured_ - Bilt Hamber Auto Clay (1/6th of a full bar), Warm Water, Autobrite Microfibre Cloth.

*Note:* Bilt Hamber clays use water as a lubricant, whilst most other clay products require a specific lubricant - e.g. Sonus Glyde for Sonus clays.

*Step 1* - Firstly warm the clay in your hands by kneading it like you would with dough.










The clay is ready to use once it is easy to manipulate. Manipulate the bar into a comfortable and usable shape.










*Step 2* - Begin by spraying the painted surface liberally with your lubricant of choice.



















I would recommend 1/3 of a bonnet at a time to clay.

*Step 3*

Now the surface is well lubricated. Place the clay on the surface and begin rubbing back and forth, initially the surface will feel rough, keep repeating the process, applying more lubricant as necessary until the clay glides unhindered across your paintwork.










This will leave a perfectly _glass-like smooth_ finish.

*Step 4*

Wipe the residue away with a microfibre cloth.










*Step 5*

After completing each section of paintwork assess the clay bar's condition and how many contaminants have been lifted.









_Contaminants lifted from a 12 inch section of a '54 Corsa C drivers side door_

*Step 6*

Fold the clay over to produce a clean side of clay and continually knead to ensure the clay is thoroughly warmed through and usable - _Cold clay will work ineffectively and its solidity can cause paint marring._

*What is paint marring?*

This is caused by allowing the painted surface to become under-lubricated, the clay bar will drag rather than glide leaving unsightly marring - which is essentially damaging the paintwork making it look hazed, which reduces paintwork clarity.

*Repeat these 6 steps for each section of paintwork until a vehicle has been completely cleansed*









_Completely decontaminated surface, producing higher levels of clarity and shine, as well highlighting originally filled swirl marks to be tackled via polishing._

*Key Points*

- Ensure paint is always lubricated, to eliminate the risk of marring.
- Knead the clay between paintwork sections to provide a warmed and manipulable product.
- When a side is contaminated fold to produce a fresh side.
- If you drop the clay bar, do not try to save it, simply bin it!
- For heavily soiled cars it is recommended to use tar removal products and sometimes IronX to remove the vast majority of contamination (especially on the lower half of the vehicle)

Remember these key points and you will enjoy safe and effective use of the clay bar - *A step not to be overlooked* - In my opinion one of the most important steps. _Preperation is 90% of the final finish produced before a sealant/wax_.

A hope this has been a helpful and informative guide.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice guide there, good for alot of 1st timers.


----------

